

Chinese scientists admit to tweaking the genes of human embryos - jonbaer
http://www.businessinsider.com/chinese-scientists-genetic-modification-human-embryo-crispr-2015-4

======
Errorcod3
I am totally for genetic modification of embryos!

Only downside I can foresee is the possible unknown long-term side effects.

